# Sony Dav - FZ900KW Push Power Protect



## Tenrai

Hello...

I have a Sony Dav-FZ900KW, one day I turned it on and "Push power Protector" marque began flashing. Took it to sony, they say its too old(3 years) to get repaired as the parts are not available, and even if parts were available it would cost as much as 50% of the original cost $500. 

Brought it home, opened it up. It has a ADSP Sharc 21266 Card attached to the main board. I took it out, and the reciever powered on. Turned it off, inserted the card back in, turned it on, and the push power protector error flashed up again. 

The Sharc ADSP as decoder algorithms on it: 

PCM
Dolby Digital*
Dolby Digital EX2*
Dolby Pro Logic IIx*
DTS 5.1*
DTS ES*
DTS Neo:6 (Cinema and music)*
DTS 96/24*
MPEG2 AAC LC
MPEG2 (BC) 2 channel

I use this home theatre with my ps3 using the optical out. Without the ADSP It probably cannot be used with the Ps3. So I thought may be I can try the Audio In/Tv/Usb, still nothing. It plays no sound.


My question, is it the main board that's malfunctioning or the ADSP card? 

Regards

Tenrai


----------



## NBPk402

I am in no way a Technician but from what you said I think it would be reasonable to assume it is the card since you said it works when the card is removed. Did you look to see what a new card would cost?


----------

